# Awning Bracket Broke



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,
I need a little help with my awning.The little bracket that slides up and down when seting it up broke.Any help would be great.Also does anyone know what size a awning is for a 25rss.

Thanks


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I think camperAndy started a post for places to by parts. I think i posted the part you need.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A picture or a more detailed description would help. I know we can point you in the right direction just need a little more info.


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

How do I post a Picture on my issue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of way to post pictures but try this.

Hit the "Add Reply" button.

At the bottom of the reply edit box is an attachment section. there is a button to "browse". Locate your photo on your computer and then hit the "Upload" button. There is a 2 mb limit but I recommend that you re-size to a much smaller size of say 200 kb.

Then hit the "Add Reply" button.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> There are a lot of way to post pictures but try this.
> 
> Hit the "Add Reply" button.
> 
> ...


?? - Isn't this just for PM's?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> There are a lot of way to post pictures but try this.
> 
> Hit the "Add Reply" button.
> 
> ...


?? - Isn't this just for PM's?
[/quote]

Shouldn't be.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> There are a lot of way to post pictures but try this.
> 
> Hit the "Add Reply" button.
> 
> ...


?? - Isn't this just for PM's?
[/quote]

Shouldn't be.
[/quote]

I tried to click on the link you posted here and it gave me an error message.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What was the error message. Clicking on the link should open a new window and display the picture.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> What was the error message. Clicking on the link should open a new window and display the picture.


It is the error message saying..."you don't have permission to use this feature".......

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Let me look into it. As long as you are logged in you should see the image.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In the mean time while I try and figure out the attachment do's and dont's the link below is to a thread that has lots of information on posting pictures.

Posting pictures


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I get the error message also - I think its a rights issue. This would be great if we have this functionality when posting. It would definitely make it easier for some.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It worked fine for me


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

GreenFamily, While we discuss how to post pics I will get you a pic and the website for the part I believe you need

Swanny


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

greenfamily said:


> Hello,
> I need a little help with my awning.The little bracket that slides up and down when seting it up broke.Any help would be great.Also does anyone know what size a awning is for a 25rss.
> 
> Thanks


My little grey clip thingy on the end of that sliding arm broke a couple years ago. Here's my advice (short of finding more information here already)...

Look on your awning for the manufacturer. Mine has a sticker on one of the main support arms.

Goggle something like "A&E awning parts". I found several places that carried them, ordered a couple (for a spare) online (was really cheap). Easy peasy.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.rvadenver.com/

This site should help you out. Look for slider assembly and see if that's what you need. If it isn't it's probably there somewhere. Click awning on left side menu.

Hope this helps, swanny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, I think I have the attachment problem solved. If you look back at Andy's post #7, you should see the attachment he added to the post.

When making a post now, you should also see an area for adding attachments to your post that was not there before.

Please let me know if you are still having problems.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay, I think I have the attachment problem solved. If you look back at Andy's post #7, you should see the attachment he added to the post.
> 
> When making a post now, you should also see an area for adding attachments to your post that was not there before.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is another link for a place that is located around Portland. Awing Slider

I have replaced our awing slider at one point, sorry I didn't take any photos. You will need to drill out the rivet that holds the slider in and then install it with a new rivet. You can use the other side of the awning as a visual guide for installing the new slide. We were able to find the part on the shelf of a local RV dealer. The part we found was actually aftermarket and cnc machined rather than cast. We also bought an extra just in case.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> There are a lot of way to post pictures but try this.
> 
> Hit the "Add Reply" button.
> 
> ...


?? - Isn't this just for PM's?
[/quote]

Shouldn't be.

[/quote]

Andy,

Not to change the topic...but what is all that white stuff on and surrounding your Outback?








It looks so.....cold.


----------

